# Pow Ww2



## ladybird10 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, Iam looking for a William Alfred Cooper who was in the Merchant Navy, and was taken prisioner for most of the second world war, if they anywhere i can look for info on him


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ladybird10 and welcome to SN.

The National Archives may be as good as place as any to start the search. They have catalogued records of MN Prisoners of War. I hope you get lucky.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry - no disrespect or anything but I had to look at the thread title twice - I thought initially it was an invite to another native American group meeting


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Yes very close to a POW WOW


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello Ladybird
Do you have his place and date of birth


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

John Rogers said:


> Yes very close to a POW WOW in the WIG WAM beating his TOM TOM.


You took that too far


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

I have a W A Cooper, Chief Cook, PoW number 88270 held at Milag Nord. He was aboard ss PORT HOBART. His Dis.A. 882071.

Regards


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I can confirm the details in Hugh's post.
PORT HOBART was sunk by the German Pocket Battleship ADMIRAL SCHEER on the 24/November 1940 off Bermuda whilst on a voyage Liverpool to NZ.
Milag Nord was the main Merchant Navy German Prisoner of War camp.
There is an excellent article on the conditions at Milag Nord in the Issue 137 of the magazine, "After The Battle." www.afterthebattle.com should get you a copy.
There are also several books on the subject In particular one by Gabe Thomas. Just Google Milag Nord
There is a file in the National Archives
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ight=,PORT,HOBART&accessmethod=0&Summary=True
I doubt it will contain much information other than a list of those taken prisoner from the PORT HOBART.

If he was British MN before this incident then his personal records may be in the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen.
Take a look at
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=128&j=1

Your best bet is to get in touch Southampton City Archive



Roger


----------



## ladybird10 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just to say a big thank you to everybody who help me i didnt know where to start(A)


----------

